# overclocking an amd64 bit proc....n temperature



## anilthomas26 (May 23, 2006)

system config.....

amd 64bit 2800+
asus k8n mobo
512 mb ram
evga 6800gs 256 mb

i have a few questions.........

1) wat is the normal temperature for ma processor and graphics card ??

2) can i overclock my processor ?...if yes plzzz help me by giving me the procedure......

3) once overclocked wat steps are to be taken for cooling ??

4)the fans in my CPU are directly connecteed to the smps......that is, their speeds cannot be controlled (i think)........is there anything i can do to controll the fan speed ???

5)how can i know the processor temperature ???

6)can i monitor the processor and graphics card temperature while playing a game.......( i am a gamer )........???

plzzzzz help me out guys..........


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 23, 2006)

anilthomas26 said:
			
		

> system config.....
> 
> amd 64bit 2800+
> asus k8n mobo
> ...



1-For normal temperature of your processor, check out the technical documents available at the AMD website and search for your OPN (ordering part number). I feel that as long as it is below 60 deg, it is safe.

For your graphics card, you can also search the eVGA website and forums for details. In this case, I feel 65 deg is the safe upper limit.

2-Yes, you can overclock your processor. But overclocking is a tedious process and requires lots of time and patience. There are tons of overclocking guides available on the net, but one of the best I found was at www.planetamd64.com. I suggest you check this out.

*www.planetamd64.com/index.php?showtopic=12066

It is very easy to understand for both the novice and power user. I overclocked my system using this guide.

3-One of the processes involved in o/c'ing procedure is monitoring the temperature continuously so that it does not cross the threshold. If you see that the temperature is rising above the threshold and still you want more, then it is time to say goodbye to the stock heatsink and fan of the processor. You have to buy external coolers for CPU and GPU. Some good companies who manufacture cooling devices are Zalman, Arctic cooling, Thermaltake, Antec, etc. Out of this, I have only seen Antec being sold in shops. Others are not available in India. If you have someone abroad, then you have to import. But the stock cooler does a good job in most cases when the o/c is not much, say, about 30-40% o/c.

4-There are no options to control the fan speed in most cases, but external ones mentioned above let you control the fan's speed.

5-You can know all temperatures, for CPU, GPU, etc by using monitoring software like everest, speedfan, nvidia ntune, asus PC probe, etc. It gives all details relating to temperature and speed.

6-No idea, but you can see the temperature as soon as you exit the game by one of the above mentioned programs.


----------



## samrulez (May 23, 2006)

Well I have the same processor (2800+) and runs at 45* (at normal)

Well don't overclock ur CPU unless u have 1 GB ram in dual channel mode.
But ur CPU has a 64 Bit memory controller so it does not have Dual channel memory controller....................................................u need a 128 Bit memory controller for dual channel mode i.e  socket 939 .

If u want to OC then,,go to the BIOS and under CELL MENU or (something else) increase the FSB from 200 Mhz to 205 Mhz and see wheather ur pc is stable is yes then OC it further....

To controll the CPU fan speed u need to connect the CPU fan to a connector on the mobo not the SMPS..


TO check the temperature:: U can go to the BIOS and under H/W monitor see the temp..>>>>>But if u want to monitor the temp from within windows 
....Then install software such as Motherboard Monitor Or go to www.asus.com
and download the utility from ASUS like there is Core Center from MSI there is 1 from ASUS also...
GOOD LUCK


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 23, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Well I have the same processor (2800+) and runs at 45* (at normal)
> 
> Well don't overclock ur CPU unless u have 1 GB ram in dual channel mode.
> But ur CPU has a 64 Bit memory controller so it does not have Dual channel memory controller....................................................u need a 128 Bit memory controller for dual channel mode i.e  socket 939 .
> ...



Just blindly increasing the FSB from 200 to 205 won't do. Remember a lot of things run in sync with the FSB, i.e. RAM frequency, HT frequency, etc. First you have to lock the AGP (his 2800+ processor is socket 754 I presume) and PCI frequencies to 66Mhz and 33Mhz respectively. Then you have to set the RAM on a divider, i.e. decrease their frequency so that it does not increase when we increase the FSB. Also we have to decrease the hypertransport multiplier. The main philosophy of o/c'ing is to find the maximum values of FSB, RAM frequency, HT frequencies and then combine all of them to set a optimal value.

He has stated that he is using asus mobo, so why recommend him MSI core center? Asus PC probe will do just fine.

I suggest he looks at the guide at planetamd64.com mentioned above.


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 23, 2006)

lemme c guys.........

thnks....
.


----------

